# Mega Ray Externally Ballasted or Self Ballasted



## Arrogant Dew (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi
I will be getting a mega ray lamp, What are the pros and cons of getting a the Self Ballasted or an Externally Ballasted?
Where is the best place to get them?


----------



## jay67 (Jan 30, 2009)

I got mine here Mega Ray self ballasted. Very happy with them will be ordering more. Can't comment to much on the external ballast ones (never used them myself) I do however remember they were having a supply problem with the EB one's when I bought mine but that was 6 months ago so I'm sure that's sorted by now

Jay


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

externally ballasted stay cooler, they are also supposed to last longer. on paper they give higher quality UV as well.


----------



## Row'n'Bud (Jun 13, 2010)

Recently got one from the above link.....simply give them a ring and darren will advise you on the best bulb for your set up...very helpful guy there !!


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

In addition to the other benefits mentioned the replacement EB lamps are cheaper than SB ones, because you don't have to replace the ballast each time.

Also EB lamps, because they emit less heat, offer more control. You can't control a MVB, either SB or EB, with a stat, it has to be either on or off so you have no control over the amount of heat it emits other than by raising or lowering it, especially in an enclosed viv with a SB this may not be practical.

An EB on the other hand, although it still can't be used with a stat, because it emits less heat can be used in a confined space with a seperate controllable heat source, such as a mat or ceramic heating element. The lamp would provide a certain level of heat, plus UVB and visible light, and the heater would provide controllable additional heat as required. 

Although the heat factor is less important for me, as I use them for turtles which don't live in enclosed vivs, the longevity and replacement costs of EB lamps make them very attractive and I will be changing to these this winter.


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

i use the 60 watt external ballisted mega rays and i think they are the best,i havent used the self balisted type ..but i do agree with the above statement, i can control the heat in my vivs much easier with a externally ballisted type as these give of very little heat, so i use a spot bulb mounted next to the megaray to create a basking site with good uv as well and the spot light is attaxhed to the stat instead (as MVB cant be used with a stat)... it gives me more controll...however you still need a minumum distance of 14 inches from the bulb face for safety of your animals eyes and skin.....so depends how you intend to mount it and for what animal? that will determine the type you will need, the self balisted bulbs can blow as the fillament is what can couse this , but the externaly ballisteds have no fillament so cant blow ..its hard to explain...so rather than me confusing things why not speak to darren at www.kimbosreptilesworld.com he is the u.k distributer for megaray (reptileuv) the postage is a bit slow but his advice is sound. make sure you chek the bulb when you recieve it to check if its the right one before putting it over your reps...i had a zoo strenght one sent to me by accident once..and this would have fryed my lizard if i hadnt checked first!!!


----------



## stuckmojo (Jun 7, 2010)

Externally ballasted are more robust as well. Its easier to pop the filament on an internally ballasted bulb. 

I've used the EB's before, they are very much worth the price.

*edited to add* All very nicely covered by the above post, that'll teach me to "speed-read"....)))


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm just waiting on a price for the EB bulbs, anyone know? I was told a while ago they'd be around £30, compared to the SBs which are £50, but Kimbo's still only list the complete outfits and not the replacement bulbs on their own. 

I have emailed Darren to ask but just wondered if anyone else already knew?


----------



## Arrogant Dew (Jul 21, 2009)

Graham said:


> I'm just waiting on a price for the EB bulbs, anyone know? I was told a while ago they'd be around £30, compared to the SBs which are £50, but Kimbo's still only list the complete outfits and not the replacement bulbs on their own.
> 
> I have emailed Darren to ask but just wondered if anyone else already knew?


I was looking for the replacment lamp cost as well.
I also notice that the EB lamps are a lower wattage is the light output as strong as the bigger wattage bulbs.
The viv will be about 8ft high for a Chinise Water Dragon. I can ajust the height of the basking spot and or the lamp.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

The UVB output is apparently better for a lower wattage, and therefore lower running costs, not sure about visible light, and the heat output is a lot lower. In the SB ones the filament is the ballast, it produces visible light and most of the heat, the EB ones don't have the filament so the visible light output may be lower.

Probably best to ask, you may find that you need to boost light levels with additional lamps.


----------



## Arrogant Dew (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm thinking it will be the EB.
Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## cacoonkitty (Aug 10, 2008)

the light output is good but for a high viv you will need other lights to regardless...use strip lights 2% uv and a spot light for heat with your eb kit. the 60 watt ones i have cost 70 pounds including the ballast.:2thumb:


----------

